# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Νανάκια

## kalogeros

καλημερα, σκεπτομαι να βαλω νανακια σε κλουβα στην βεραντα μου. ποια η γνωμη σας? τι μεγεθος κλουβας? που μπορω να βρω? κατι οικονομικο? ΚΡΙΣΗ βλεπετε :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## kalogeros

νανες κοτουλες εννοώ

----------


## andreas142

Κανουν μικρά αυγουλάκια αυτές οι κότες να ξέρεις! το 1/3 σχεδόν του κανονικού αυγού

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποσες κοτουλες? εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να της βγαζεις καθημερινα να κανουν βολτα στο μπαλκονι σου(και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και ασφαλες το μπαλκονι σου?) δεν νομιζω πως ειναι τοσο λειτουργικο το να εχεις κοτουλες στο μπαλκονι...αν περναν καλα θα κανουν αρκετες βρωμιες νομιζω...αν ειναι ολο στο κλουβι θα μπορεις να τις καθαριζεις ευκολα αλλα θα ειναι δυστοιχισμενες...

----------


## panos70

Koτες νανακια στο μπαλκονι σου δεν θα σου το πρωτινα γιατι ειναι αρκετα φασαριοζικες και δεν ειναι καθολου πρακτικο  ασε που οι κουτσουλιες τους βρωμανε πολυ εγω αυλη εχω και δεν βαζω γιατι το καλοκαιρι δεν αντεχετε η βρωμα τους και αν μενεις σε οικοδομη θα ξεσηκωθουν ολοι εναντιον σου   ....τωρα αν εσυ το θελεις  το ποιο οικονομικο ειναι σιγουρα απο παζαρι

----------


## kalogeros

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, μαλλον θα το ξανασκεφτω............

----------


## epanomizoo

νανακια στο μπαλκονι δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη ιδεα. η βρομια ειναι ενα θεμα ,αν και το κυριοτερο προβλημα που νομιζω οτι θα εχεις ειναι οι κοτες να πετανε απο το μπαλκονι στο κενο

----------


## orion

πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα αλλάξουν μέρος... (ελπίζω όχι στην κατσαρόλα) διότι, τα κοκκόρια λαλούν συνέχεια και μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τη γειτονιά...

----------


## Paul

Κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω να είναι ευτυχισμένα σ ένα μπαλκόνι. Εγώ που είχα νανάκια αρχικά τα είχα σ ένα τσιμεντένιο κοτέτσι και είχα καταλάβει ότι δεν τους άρεζε παρόλο που ήταν τεράστιο. Αργότερα, επειδή έχω κήπο με γρασίδι τα άφηνα να βοσκήσουν και έδειχναν πραγματικά ευτυχισμένα.

----------

